# Is Glycine using chinese clone movements?



## Alansmithee

Here in the UK, quite a few Glycine popped up in well known discount chain called TK Maxx - however people now think they have Chinese movements in them...

TKmax Glycine Combat - Watch Discussion Forum - The Watch Forum

clone EtA 2824-2 ? - Watch Discussion Forum - The Watch Forum

Anyone buy one of these watches?

Is Glycine really using chinese clones (surely not)?


----------



## itsreallydarren

A while ago I saw a seller on ebay had quite a few Glycine Combat 36mm for sale. What stood out most was they all had a white date dial instead of a black date dial as seen on the Glycine website.


----------



## balzebub

Can a manufacture use a non Swiss Chinese clone movement and still out Swiss Made on the dial?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I highly doubt it, and tend to believe that the guy either just got a counterfeit or that the movement has been replaced at some point along the road.
It was bought pre-owned from a guy who bought it from not-an-AD for a discount price that seemed too good to be true. (that's how I get the thread)
Well if it was me I would've done more research before pulling the trigger.
A lot could possibly happen there and questioning Glycine at the first chance before any other parties (the previous owner and original seller) about the authenticity of the movement, is a bit silly IMO.


----------



## balzebub

Nope I don't think a brand like Glycine will do that.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1133834

I know this is an old thread but i've just taken delivery of a Combat 7 bought from eBay (UK) and the seller was completely honest about it originating from TK Maxx. The movement is an ETA 2824-2 incabloc.

Incredible to think they were selling these for as low as £200 at one point. Needless to say they sold out in days.


----------



## UofRSpider

I own a Glycine Incursore and the movement does not have any identification numbers at all. Bought mine new from a reputable source.


----------



## frederickdawg

My little research indicates that Glycine are indeed using chinese movements in their lower end watches. 

I believe the KMU 48 uses a chinese 6498 movement also. So a trend it looks to be for saving money.


----------



## Cigarbob

frederickdawg said:


> My little research indicates that Glycine are indeed using chinese movements in their lower end watches.
> 
> I believe the KMU 48 uses a chinese 6498 movement also. So a trend it looks to be for saving money.


Glycine is a reputable Swiss watch maker. Saying that they are lying about their movements is astonishing.


----------



## StufflerMike

So share your "little research" with us and ask Glycine to comment on. If not it stays as what it is now - an unsubstantial allegation.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

I have no doubt that there are Glycine counterfeits with Chinese movements being sold. However, what I'm reading is not indicating that these questionable watches are coming from authorized Glycine dealers. Did I miss something?

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## frederickdawg

Reminds me of the perfume industry a few years back, manufacturer would license out their own name and brand but the final outcome was a watered down version, AKA genuine fakes we called it.


----------



## Cigarbob

frederickdawg said:


> Reminds me of the perfume industry a few years back, manufacturer would license out their own name and brand but the final outcome was a watered down version, AKA genuine fakes we called it.


You certainly seem to be implying that Glycine is selling watches without Swiss movements. Perhaps some evidence rather than your empty accusations?


----------



## Cigarbob

ccwatchmaker said:


> I have no doubt that there are Glycine counterfeits with Chinese movements being sold. However, what I'm reading is not indicating that these questionable watches are coming from authorized Glycine dealers. Did I miss something?
> 
> James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker
> 
> Glycine Heritage


Only Fredrickdawg seems to think that.

Without any evidence...


----------



## ShaggyDog

Well I had no idea that TK Maxx had been selling Glycine watches, I've only ever seen fashion brands in the cabinet when I've been looked in my local branches.

So did that guy ever report back on what Glycine themselves had to say about it? I always find it very disappointing when people make a thread like that and then don't communicate what the manufacturer themselves have to say in reply. One thing to bear in mind, when TK Maxx were selling Glycine would it have been connected to the fact that Glycine changed both ownership and the logo on their watches? It could be that these were old stock watches that were sold to a clearing retail company at a discount and may have used slightly different components to watches that were put out previously?


----------



## isitauthentic

Below is an email I recieved directly from Glycine about 2 months ago when I purchased my Combat 7 vintage and iguana from the watchgooroo and wanted to make sure everything was on the up and up with my specific purchases.

Dear Patrick

First of all, please apologize our late response due to some mail errors.

Our American distributor is working with watchgooroo, I suppose to clear the stock. The watches are 100% authentic, but most of the sold models won't be a part of our collection 2017 anymore.

We are overhauling the whole collection right now and will present our novelties at Baselworld 2017 in our own new Glycine both.

The movements are ETA élaboré 2824.

Regards

Nicole

Nicole Lack
Head of Operations

GLYCINE WATCH SA

Ring 18
2502 Biel/Bienne, Switzerland



Tel ++41 32 341 22 13
Fax ++41 32 341 22 16



www.glycine-watch.ch
facebook.com/glycinewatches


----------



## Aonarch

balzebub said:


> Can a manufacture use a non Swiss Chinese clone movement and still out Swiss Made on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Not legally.


----------



## ehou333

I assumed the current discounts are due to Glycine changing their logo from the crown to the eagle and not wanting any more watches in stock with the old logo. The idea of "genuine fakes" is absurd.


----------



## Limeybastard

ehou333 said:


> I assumed the current discounts are due to Glycine changing their logo from the crown to the eagle and not wanting any more watches in stock with the old logo. The idea of "genuine fakes" is absurd.


I believe anything is possible when it comes to an organization being more profitable by cutting their per unit costs yet keeping their prices competitive. This becomes a lot easier when said firm gets absorbed or taken over by another firm that has larger resources and supplier chains.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

Aonarch said:


> balzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a manufacture use a non Swiss Chinese clone movement and still out Swiss Made on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not legally.
Click to expand...

I'm not commenting on the Glycine topic at hand, because I have no knowledge on it; but this is fundamentally false - and has been discussed, ad nauseam.

As long as 50% (as of 1/1/2017, 60%) of the value of the movement components originated in Switzerland (not including assembly) and it was assembled and inspected in Switzerland, it's considered a "Swiss Made" movement and can be used to make a "Swiss Made" watch; meaning the movement was cased and final inspection carried out in Switzerland.

You can take a Hangzhou 6300 ebauche, get a Swiss Made mainspring and finish some parts in Switzerland, assemble and go from there. 100% legal.

I'm not saying Glycine is doing that, but it's legal to do with a Chinese clone movement and still put Swiss Made on the dial.


----------



## Cigarbob

I corresponded with Nicole Lack, head of operations at Glycine, SA. Nicole was very clear that only Swiss movements and Swiss parts were used in their movements. 
There are no Chinese clone movements in any of their watches, period.

Hopefully this should put this to rest, once and for all.


----------



## Limeybastard

Compare some kmu 48 models from gnomon to the same ones one Amazon. The gnomon ones show correct movement engravings. So, either Amazon seller is selling fakes or glycine has two versions of the same timepieces , one for their authorized dealer network and a cut down version for TK Maxx and Amazon. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard

OK looks like I've got to the bottom of this. That Amazon seller selling model 3906.19AT.LB33 I think it's watches and beyond. Their adverts shows the above model reference type as does the putter box of the watches. The hang tag on the strap which is inside the box tied to watch shows reference 3906.19AT.LBK7F .


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard

Here's some pics outer box and the hang tag from the Amazon seller.














Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Limeybastard

Wonder why this seller didn't show the other side of the hang tag lol

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g...3276850.html#/topics/3276850?page=1&_k=mhml95

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehou333

What is the model number supposed to be for the kmu 48? Gnomon has pictures of a watch with ref. 3873.3, but the description says 3906.19
KMU 48 Big Second Ref. 3906.19 ATLB33

Also what movement engravings do you mean are different? I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## Limeybastard

ehou333 said:


> What is the model number supposed to be for the kmu 48? Gnomon has pictures of a watch with ref. 3873.3, but the description says 3906.19
> KMU 48 Big Second Ref. 3906.19 ATLB33
> 
> Also what movement engravings do you mean are different? I'm not sure what to look for.


OK the last 4 or character represent the band type model etc was told by the seller. Still don't know why the outer box label shows different product code to hang tag on the timepiece. Watch was shrink wrapped and sealed when I received it.

All in all still dont know why the movement isn't engraved but whilst researching this for facts and not fiction ( cough cough ) ran across the model/reference number discrepancy.

Back to square one. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Calibrel said:


> You can take a Hangzhou 6300 ebauche, get a Swiss Made mainspring and finish some parts in Switzerland, assemble and go from there. 100% legal.
> 
> I'm not saying Glycine is doing that, but it's legal to do with a Chinese clone movement and still put Swiss Made on the dial.


Exactly.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## ehou333

> OK the last 4 or character represent the band type model etc was told by the seller. Still don't know why the outer box label shows different product code to hang tag on the timepiece. Watch was shrink wrapped and sealed when I received it.
> 
> All in all still dont why movement isn't engraved but whilst researching this for facts and not fiction ( cough cough ) ran across this model number descprency.
> 
> Back to square one. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm still confused at what you are saying. Yes the last 4 digits seems are for strap, color, etc. but it does seem like there are two sets of model numbers (first 4 numbers). There is the 3906 and 3873 with Gnomon having the different numbers for the picture and description, which is strange.

Also can you please explain what you mean the movement isn't engraved? The Amazon pictures are not very clear, so if you bought one off Amazon can you post picture so we can see what you are talking about? I think you only posted pictures of the box, which isn't helpful.


----------



## Limeybastard

I cant answer your first question about the reference numbers, since it appears gnomon is showing the back of the timepiece to have a different ref number to what is listed for the price. Sorry cant help you there.

With reference to the engraving, I am referring the manual 6498 movement, there are other images of same watch showing this movement in a KMU 48 with "correct" engravings . The one I bought and a few others on here show no engravings on the back of the movement. They normally engrave the words "SWISS" and " 17 Jewels..." on the back of the 6498 watch movement on other KMU 48 models, perhaps current model is different? Hence the "haters" LOL like myself thinking perhaps they are watered down movements that Glycine is now using to be more competitive and profitable.

I posted an image of my movement earlier in this thread showing the back of the movement with no engravings of those above said words.

There is also another post on here about the engravings..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-kmu-48-movement-3549298.html

Also, looks like some are rated for 20ATM and some like mine 10ATM

So talked about engravings..


----------



## publandlord

Cigarbob said:


> Hopefully this should put this to rest, once and for all.


Once and for all? _This is the internet!_

It's so easy just to say that because cost is being taken out through the use of Chinese case parts (we of course all automatically assume that the claims made by private people on a public internet forum are true, as they can just say "it's my opinion" and everyone is allowed opinions), then they must have taken cost out by switching to lo-grade Chinese movement. You can believe anything you like. Simples!


----------



## 1133834

Cigarbob said:


> I corresponded with Nicole Lack, head of operations at Glycine, SA. Nicole was very clear that only Swiss movements and Swiss parts were used in their movements.
> There are no Chinese clone movements in any of their watches, period.
> 
> Hopefully this should put this to rest, once and for all.


I did contact Glycine in the end (politely and respectfully as i would imagine it may be quite upsetting for them to have the quality of their products questioned).

This was Nicole's reply:

Dear Will

We only use Swiss movements - for all watches.

There was a time we didn't receive enough movements from ETA. So we worked together with a small supplier of Swiss movements in the French part in Switzerland. So it can be that some of the watches - sold by TK Maxx - were equipped by this movement.

Unfortunately I can not figure out with the serial number below if your watch has a ETA-movement. We will only setting up newly this system of tracking in 2017.

At the moment Glycine is receiving enough movements again from ETA und we only use them.

Kind regards

Nicole

Nicole Lack
Head of Operations

GLYCINE WATCH SA

Ring 18
2502 Biel/Bienne, Switzerland



Tel ++41 32 341 22 13
Fax ++41 32 341 22 16


----------



## Cigarbob

publandlord said:


> Once and for all? _This is the internet!_
> 
> It's so easy just to say that because cost is being taken out through the use of Chinese case parts (we of course all automatically assume that the claims made by private people on a public internet forum are true, as they can just say "it's my opinion" and everyone is allowed opinions), then they must have taken cost out by switching to lo-grade Chinese movement. You can believe anything you like. Simples!


Quite right, of course. I forgot that we no longer live in an age where a well established and well respected Swiss watch manufacturer can be expected to be as good as their word. We have anonymous members of an Internet forum who know their business better than they do.

I see from another post that Glycine has been contacted, respectfully, by a couple of us regarding this matter.

They continue to deny having any Chinese movements, but what do they know?

So let's continue with the baseless speculation and drag their good name through the mud.


----------



## 1133834

I love their products and I'll be buying a Combat Sub next (I told Nicole that and she was delighted)!

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Note that the movement in the lower photo (the one marked 10 ATM) has an EtaChron regulator while the movement in upper photo has a more traditional style of regulator. To me, the EtaChron regulator is an indication that the movement is Swiss. With traditional style regulator, the movement could be a lesser quality Swiss movement or a Chinese clone.

This is a reference to post #30

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## cabfrank

Am I seeing things, or is that UFO sporting the Invicta logo?


----------



## Limeybastard

Im not hating on anything guys merely just have a conversation with fellow watch lovers on here, sometimes typed words dont come across well..

I was originally merely curious about the movement variation and engravings in particular the lack off markings, some other person had brought this up a few months back which I linked his post on here. Response from Ms Nicole seems like rubbish to me, but yes as one of you quite rightly stated I am entitled to my opinion(s) . Either way, I am not losing sleep over this or going to send the timepiece back because of this, my own conclusion is such, movement has been sourced from other places, for mine and others that do not have "swiss " and "17 Jewels .." marking on movement. Alternatively go ahead and pay double for the "real" version with engravings which seem to cost much more on Ebay or Amazon or other internet places. But those big box stores get the other " real" versions ;-) - a bit of humor .


----------



## platinumEX

Limeybastard said:


> Wonder why this seller didn't show the other side of the hang tag lol
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g...3276850.html#/topics/3276850?page=1&_k=mhml95
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Huh??? I don't know, because I had the model number in the description and the"Glycine" side looks nicer. Not even sure what you're implying...


----------



## publandlord

Cigarbob said:


> Quite right, of course. I forgot that we no longer live in an age where a well established and well respected Swiss watch manufacturer can be expected to be as good as their word. We have anonymous members of an Internet forum who know their business better than they do.
> 
> I see from another post that Glycine has been contacted, respectfully, by a couple of us regarding this matter.
> 
> They continue to deny having any Chinese movements, but what do they know?
> 
> So let's continue with the baseless speculation and drag their good name through the mud.


Yes, Glycine is telling "us all" that, because that's precisely what they want us to believe.

The truth is out there!


----------



## Limeybastard

platinumEX said:


> Huh??? I don't know, because I had the model number in the description and the"Glycine" side looks nicer. Not even sure what you're implying...


Not implying anything. Still got that bracelet for sale ? You got PM inbound.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Limeybastard said:


> Not implying anything. Still got that bracelet for sale ? You got PM inbound.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ok, cool. Thinking back, I usually show the branded side of the hang tag in pics. The glued on paper side just doesn't scream "quality"... or maybe I'm just weird like that. PM replied to...


----------



## ccwatchmaker

For those who want absolutely 100% Swiss content, buy vintage. Yes, there are vintage counterfeits too, but they are fairly easy to spot. An added enticement, little or no depreciation. In fact the vintage Airman watches continue to increase in value if eBay prices are to be believed. The downside? No 10 ATM water resistance.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## jeffaudit0821

With Trump in the Whitehouse we are all getting jaded


----------



## platinumEX

jeffaudit0821 said:


> With Trump in the Whitehouse we are all getting jaded


No offense but please take the political talk elsewhere. Regardless of the viewpoint, this hobby is an escape for me and I'm sure others. We're bombarded with political discussion on a daily basis. Not here, please.


----------



## Barry S

jeffaudit0821 said:


> With Trump in the Whitehouse we are all getting jaded





platinumEX said:


> No offense but please take the political talk elsewhere. Regardless of the viewpoint, this hobby is an escape for me and I'm sure others. We're bombarded with political discussion on a daily basis. Not here, please.


Welcome to the forum Jeff. Take a moment to read this and enjoy your time here.

http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/


----------

